# Update microchip details freewith Petlog in June



## lurchers (Mar 17, 2011)

June 2011 is National Month. For the whole month Petlog are offering customers the chance to update details for free. This is really important for reuniting ost cats and dogs with their owners!

Watch this cute video to find out how:

YouTube - ‪thekennelclub&#39;s Channel‬‏


----------

